# B&S 5hp no spark



## oldtiller (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi,
I cannot get a spark now, this is a magnatron pointless. I have tried three different coils. I have adjusted the gap between the flywheel and the coil. I made sure the ground wire was not touching anything which would short it out I replaced the spark plug. I had a spark before I cleaned and painted the engine so I cleaned the edge of the flywheel just in case I insulated the magnet (a longshot I admit) Nothing works and I am stumped! I've worked on small engines and moters all my life as a hobby but never came across this.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Air gap on coil .010 inch
Spin at minimum 300 RPM'S
Make sure the coil is mounted right side up

I guess flywheel magnets can go bad, but never seen one.

BG


----------



## oldtiller (Oct 4, 2014)

thanks, I had spark by using the recoil starter before I cleaned everything. I've reset the gap a dozen times but no joy. I guess I'll remove the flywheel and check that the key and keyway are okay. Next step unless someone gives me an answer is to take it to a B&G repair shop


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If is in fact it is magnatron pointless, the key way makes no difference. They will fire on every rotation of the flywheel. Now it may not run, but the plug will fire.

BG


----------



## oldtiller (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks, I know how it works but as I did take the flywheel off I wanted to cover every possibility. Evidently no one in this group has ever experienced this particular problem before.

To restate the obvious:

1. No the coil(s) are not bad. I have 2 brand new coils and the original and I had a spark using one of the new ones.

2. No I did not leave the cut off wire on the shut-off switch or anywhere else on the engine whre it might ground out.

3. I have 2 spark plugs neither fire now but the new one did before and I did set the plug gap.

4. Yes I did set the gap between the coil and the flywheel before and after I lost the spark. I have reset the gap at least 6 times using three different settings that were recommended or in the repair manual.

5. Yes I did try Briggs And Stratton support but they only have the simple suggestions I have already tried. So I am bringing to a B&S repair shop on Monday.

6, It does not require 300rpms on the flywheel to produce a spark, I don't think it is even possible to reach that speed even with an electric starter.

Thanks anyway for your suggestions


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Let us know what they find please.

BG


----------



## oldtiller (Oct 4, 2014)

will do


----------



## oldtiller (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I took it to a B&S shop. He put the shroud back on and connected a spark detector. GUESS WHAT? It had a spark! evidently I had fixed the problem somewhere along the line But after so many times taking it on and off I quit replacing the shroud and relied on just turning the flywheel back and forth past the magneto as I had seen done successfully on many videos. He didn't charge me anything because my obvious embarrassment was probably payment enough.

When I got back home I got it started but it would barely run and acted like it was flooding out so before completely giving up I took off the carburator and recleaned it along with the gas tank and new gas. I have to confess that I had spent so much time on this I must have got careless and left the diaphram off of the fuel pump DOH! so I recleaned the carb and replaced the diaphram, fuel tank and carb to engine gaskets. Put it all back together and tweaked the mix a little. Viola! it runs like a new machine after nearly 15 years rotting in a guys shed. I went out and tilled a piece of hard old grass covered ground and she went through it great. 

Anyway thanks for your help. 

BTW: I wouldn't reccommend using any gasket compound on those gaskets I mentioned; not a good idea, if I hadn't torn the tank and carb off I wouldn't have caught the so called gas impervious gunk as it melted and oozed into the tank and the carb. puhttp://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f258/b-and-s-5hp-no-spark-901754-new-post.html


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Got to spin fast enough or no/weak spark.

BG


----------

